# Google Chrome constantly crashing on Windows 10



## spirit

Thread title says it all. I've been noticing this for weeks now on my desktop, but not on any of my other PCs. Seems to crash most often when I have about 8 tabs open and open a new one and type something into the URL bar. I've got three extensions, AdBlock, IBM Trusteer and WOT and not had any issues before though I might try disabling them and see if that helps (but I have those extensions on my other machines too and I haven't had issues with those machines). 

I have uninstalled using Revo and reinstalled and I have also cleaned browser cache etc multiple times. Still crashes at least 5-10 times per day. Scanned for malware too. 

In Event Viewer this is what I see:



		Code:
	

The program chrome.exe version 45.0.2454.99 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Security and Maintenance control panel.
Process ID: 1580
Start Time: 01d0f6295656a385
Termination Time: 4294967295
Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Report Id: 552654e2-6220-11e5-9bfb-002683381b30
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:


Thanks for any help!


----------



## johnb35

Try running adwcleaner and see if anything comes up.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.


----------



## spirit

Cheers @johnb35 I shall try that now and get back to you.


----------



## spirit

OK @johnb35 here's the log file, looks like it didn't find much!



		Code:
	

# AdwCleaner v5.008 - Logfile created 23/09/2015 at 20:57:11
# Updated 18/09/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-09-23.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 10 Pro  (x64)
# Username : 09bro - JASON-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\09bro\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Cleaning
# Support : http://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****


***** [ Folders ] *****


***** [ Files ] *****

[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\09bro\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\local storage\hxxp_www.azlyrics.com_0.localstorage
[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\09bro\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\local storage\hxxp_www.azlyrics.com_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****


***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****


***** [ Registry ] *****


***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[-] [C:\Users\09bro\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] [Search Provider] Deleted : uk.ask.com
[-] [C:\Users\09bro\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] [Search Provider] Deleted : norlink.norfolk.gov.uk
[-] [C:\Users\09bro\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] [Search Provider] Deleted : internet-explorer-6.en.softonic.com

*************************

:: Winsock settings cleared

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [1256 bytes] ##########



I should also mention that Chrome is up to date, Windows is up to date and graphics drivers are also up to date.


----------



## johnb35

No but now try using chrome and see if there are any changes.


----------



## spirit

OK I'll let you know, cheers!


----------



## spirit

It just crashed again.


----------



## johnb35

Are you running out of memory perhaps?


----------



## spirit

johnb35 said:


> Are you running out of memory perhaps?


Presently I have 8 tabs open and Chrome is using 84.6MB - I have 16GB.


----------



## spirit

Still crashing a lot, is there anything else I can do? Performance is really poor too, the browser feels slower.


----------



## johnb35

Remove all your extensions and reset chrome and see what happens.  Has to be something there.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why aren't you using Edge or IE? Being a Microsoft guy and all


----------



## Darren

Uninstall, reboot, Registry Clean with CCleaner (make a backup!), reboot, reinstall. 

I don't know what the general opinion is on registry cleaners, but for something like this it might be helpful.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Uninstall, reboot, Registry Clean with CCleaner (make a backup!), reboot, reinstall.
> 
> I don't know what the general opinion is on registry cleaners, but for something like this it might be helpful.


I had already done a reinstall of Chrome and uninstalled using Revo but I have just done it again using Revo and CCleaner. I'm disabling extensions one by one too, IBM Trusteer is removed at the moment. I'll see if it's any better, cheers.


----------



## spirit

OK, so this is what I have done:

1 - Firstly, I uninstalled Chrome using the 'Advanced' uninstall option in Revo, which scans for leftover files and registry entries etc
2 - Reinstalled Chrome
3 - Ran AdwCleaner
4 - Uninstalled Chrome using Revo again
5 - Ran the CCleaner registry cleaner and also the disk cleanup
6 - Reinstalled Chrome
7 - Removed all three of my extensions (IBM Trusteer, WOT and AdBlock)

Still crashing. 

Next thing I'm going to try is updating chipset drivers, network drivers etc and do a scan with Malwarebytes. I've done a scan with Trend and my PC comes out clean but I think I'll give Malwarebytes a run.

Anybody else got any other ideas?


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Anybody else got any other ideas?


Ditch Windows 10


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ditch Windows 10


It's working fine on my ThinkPad which is also running Windows 10, which makes me think that there is something I have on my desktop that is conflicting with it.

I've had Windows 10 on here since the day it came out and Chrome was fine up until a few weeks ago. Makes me think it's maybe an update gone wrong or something. I want to see if I can troubleshoot this and wonder if anybody else knows anything else I can check. Has anybody ever experienced this with Chrome before because I haven't and I've been using it for nearly 5 years.


----------



## johnb35

You might want to give junkware removal tool a try as well.

I just don't know what it could be since you have uninstalled and reinstalled it.


----------



## spirit

Did a scan with Malwarebytes, came out clean (scanned Drive C:\).

Junkware Removal Tool found a few bits, see the log below: 



		Code:
	

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Malwarebytes
Version: 7.6.3 (09.21.2015:1)
OS: Windows 10 Pro x64
Ran by 09bro on 25/09/2015 at 23:22:11.68
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




~~~ Services



~~~ Tasks



~~~ Registry Values



~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b924f0b4-0b3c-49c0-bab2-213fb9ebd1d3}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{b924f0b4-0b3c-49c0-bab2-213fb9ebd1d3}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{b924f0b4-0b3c-49c0-bab2-213fb9ebd1d3}



~~~ Files



~~~ Folders



~~~ Chrome


[C:\Users\09bro\Appdata\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences] - default search provider reset

[C:\Users\09bro\Appdata\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences] - Extensions Deleted:

[C:\Users\09bro\Appdata\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] - default search provider reset

[C:\Users\09bro\Appdata\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] - Extensions Deleted:
[]





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on 25/09/2015 at 23:25:50.49
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Let's see if that's made any difference.


----------



## voyagerfan99

What happens when you reinstall Chrome and don't sign in? Does it still crash?


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> What happens when you reinstall Chrome and don't sign in? Does it still crash?


I'll try that tomorrow and post back.


----------



## Okedokey

Close Chrome.  Navigate to the chrome executable and rename it to Chrome.exe (when viewing the full extension it would be Chrome.exe.exe).  Create shortcut to your desktop and try again.


----------



## spirit

So after two days of browsing it hasn't crashed since the last time I posted. It probably would have crashed again by now. I'm going to give it a few more days, but I think removing my extensions and reinstalling helped. I'll start to put my extensions back on until I get issues again over the course of the next week or so.


----------



## spirit

I guess I spoke too soon. It still crashes but much less frequently. I'll try what Travis and Okedokey have suggested and post back. Thank you for all of the help so far!


----------



## Darren

Did you pinpoint exactly which extension was causing it? Since it's much less frequent without it, you might be able to figure out what the problem is based off what the extension does.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Did you pinpoint exactly which extension was causing it? Since it's much less frequent without it, you might be able to figure out what the problem is based off what the extension does.


Unfortunately not. I was hoping that Chrome wouldn't crash with no extensions installed and that after a week of no crashing I could begin to install them again and see what would cause it to start crashing again, but it's crashed a few times today already with no extensions installed. It crashed once and then Chrome refused to open again until I rebooted my PC. I have now signed out of Chrome as suggested by Travis - wonder if that will make any difference. Next thing to try is what Okedokey suggested.

It seems to crash when opening new tabs or closing tabs when at least 4 or 5 are already open.

--------------------
Edit: I signed out of Chrome and then it just crashed again with only three tabs open! So that didn't sort it. I've now renamed the Chrome executable to chrome.exe and created a shortcut to that on my desktop (as instructed by @Okedokey) which appears to have reset Chrome. Let's see if that makes any difference.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The only reason I said to sign out was because it links EVERYTHING to your account from Chrome browser to Chrome browser so something is tied to your account if you're signed in and it keeps crashing.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> The only reason I said to sign out was because it links EVERYTHING to your account from Chrome browser to Chrome browser so something is tied to your account if you're signed in and it keeps crashing.


Yeah I thought that might be why. It has crashed once since I signed out but it hasn't since I renamed the Chrome executable and created a shortcut to my desktop - but I only did that about 15 minutes ago.  

I've never had an issue like this before. I don't even think it's a Windows 10 thing because I looked around online to see if anybody was having issues and didn't really find anything (asides from issues with Build 10041 which was a beta build from March) and Chrome works fine on my ThinkPad which also has Windows 10. Bizarre!


----------



## Okedokey

The issue has to do with DEP that is why changing the extension fixes this.  Let me know how you go.


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> The issue has to do with DEP that is why changing the extension fixes this.  Let me know how you go.


Thanks! I will do. So far so good but let's give it a few days and see what happens.


----------



## spirit

Touch wood, it hasn't crashed since I renamed the executable file. Might give it a few more days and then sign into Chrome again and start reinstalling my extensions.


----------



## Okedokey

Good.


----------



## spirit

Just to update this thread I haven't had any issues since renaming the Chrome executable. I signed back into Chrome a few days ago and it seems to still be fine. I'll start reinstalling my extensions over the next few days and see if any problems are reintroduced.


----------



## Okedokey

Glad to hear that sorted it.


----------



## spirit

All extensions were reinstalled about a week ago and so far no problems at all. Solution was to rename the Chrome executable to chrome.exe.exe. Thanks @Okedokey!


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> All extensions were reinstalled about a week ago and so far no problems at all. Solution was to rename the Chrome executable to chrome.exe.exe. Thanks @Okedokey!


I'm really curious to know how that makes any difference.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm really curious to know how that makes any difference.


Below is your answer:


Okedokey said:


> The issue has to do with DEP that is why changing the extension fixes this.  Let me know how you go.




I must admit when I first saw that he suggested renaming the exe I was skeptical but I did it and it did appear to solve it! Seriously once I did that it kind of reset Chrome and then all issues gone. Weird that doing that would work better than uninstalling with REVO and reinstalling multiple times!!

I've never had any issues like this before.


----------



## Okedokey

Glad it worked for you mate.


----------



## Mark Messa

spirit said:


> Google Chrome constantly crashing on Windows 10


This is one of the reasons why I'm usually one of the lasts to upgrade my OS.
I'm using win7 and have no such issue with Chrome.


----------

